# Help. My Dx Stopped Working.



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, I need everyone's help as my Droid X has stopped working. When I turn it on, I get the Bootloader screen. It reads:

Bootloader
30.04
Err: A5,69,35,00,40

Battery OK
OK to program
COnnect USB
Data Cable

It will not do anything else even if I take the battery out and put it back on.

Here is what led to this: I was charging my phone at work and unplugged it since it was time to go home. I just put in my pocket. When I got to my bus, I noticed the LED light was blinking which was normally. However, the screen would not come on when I click the Home button. I tried turning it off (holding power button) but that did not work so I pulled the battery. that is when the Bootloader screen came on. I took the battery out again and same thing.

I tried to SBF twice. Everything went through (showed PASS) but I get the same message. Any other ideas?

That "Err" message does not look good. What do I do? Thanks.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the same problem. When the bootload screen came o I ran respite and sbf'd to 602. Let it run thru. Pulled the battery for about two minutes. Then rebooted. Rerooted and so on. Hope this helps.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

You have to do the battery pull after SBf completes.


----------



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> I had the same problem. When the bootload screen came o I ran respite and sbf'd to 602. Let it run thru. Pulled the battery for about two minutes. Then rebooted. Rerooted and so on. Hope this helps.


What is Respite and where do I get that? I used RSD Lite to sbf. Also used SBFboot to SBF and it does not work. I did pull the battery in all the instances; however I did not leave it out for 2 minutes. I waited a few seconds before putting it back. I will try again.

I cannot even get into stock recovery.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

have you tried using the linux version of sbf? That seems to work way better for some people.


----------



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

The pulling of the battery did not work. Still dead.

Guess I will need to contact Verizon. The phone is still under warranty (only bought in Dec.). Of course, I will not mention that I was running CM7. Would they even know?


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

Try the .340 sbf as suggested HERE . Usually the .340 is the go-to SBF because its the what phone was made with. For me it has worked awesome every time. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

try the linux sbf first. i have had errors before and had to sbf multiple times. Try everything before going to verizon. I am not 100% sure but I don't think they will give you another dx, I believe they are giving d2's as replacements. And, you might have to send it to the warranty company anyways, not verizon.

Please keep trying. I will be here for about an hour if you need any help. An sbf should only take 10 mins.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

@insuus I tried using that .340 SBF. Its a no go.

@bob I can't download 1KDStaz0.9.iso file. When I click on it, it hangs at "starting" but never downloads. Link is defective it seems.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

the 340 and 602 are working fine, I just downloaded them.


----------

